# was mache ich falsch??



## otto777 (14. Januar 2007)

hi
also ich bin jetzt 3 mal am wasser gewesen und immer von morgens bis abends aber nie was gefangen noch nicht mals ein kleiner biss oder so
war mit einer angel auf grund mit tauwurm oder mais und mit der anderen habe ich versucht mit maden ein paar rotaugen oder rotfedern zu fangen aber nix habe auch zwischendurch immer mal ne hand maden rein geworfen zum anfüttern
mache ich was falsch oder beisst im mom nichts??


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Also eigentlcih sollte noch was beißen , kann aber gut sein das du dir einfach die falsche Stelle ausgesucht hast .


----------



## otto777 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

nä das glaube ich nicht weil da wo ich z.b heute war saßen die ganze woche zwei angler und denke nicht das die sich jeden tag da hin gesetzt hätten wenn da nichts wär


----------



## kulti007 (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

ich denke auch das es bloß die falsche stelle war.
du solltest nach tiefen stellen suchen. und ich würde auch nicht mit maden anfüttern, da diese zu nahaft sind. nimm lieber maismehl oder ähnliches was eine kleine wolke bildet und keine großen partikel hat.

mfg


----------



## Kochtoppangler (14. Januar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*



otto777 schrieb:


> nä das glaube ich nicht weil da wo ich z.b heute war saßen die ganze woche zwei angler und denke nicht das die sich jeden tag da hin gesetzt hätten wenn da nichts wär



Naja auf was haben die denn geangelt und mit welchen Ködern ?
Wenn die z.B. mit Köderfisch auf Zander geangelt haben , dann heißt das nicht zwangsläufig das das auch ne gute Friedfischstelle ist .

Hättest sie ja mal fragen können ob sie denn was gefangen haben .


----------



## aldiazubi (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

in was für einem gewässer angelst du? falls du in einem see angelst versuchs mit der pose relativ tief aber nicht ganz auf grund


----------



## arno (16. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Na, ich würde sagen, er hat gar nichts falsch gemacht.
Er ist ja erst drei Mal am Wasser gewesen!
Also noch nen richtigen frischling!
Kauf Dir mal Fertigfutter für Rotaugen.
Mit so einen Beutel kommst Du den ganzen Tag zur Zeit aus.
Dann ne Dose Pinkis( kleine Rosa Maden) rein und dann mal mit Pose oder auch mit Futterkorb angeln.
Bei der Pose verschiedene Tiefen einstellen.
Jetzt wirds wieder warm, da brauchst Du nicht unbedingt auf Tiefen Grund zu angeln.
Damit meine ich nicht wenns einige Meter zum Grund sind.
20er Haken und nen Pinki drann.oder zwei.
Wenn Du nach 10 mal angeln nichts gefangen hast, frag noch mal nach!
Am Anfang ists immer schwer!
Lass Dich nur nicht entmutigen.

Achso, wenn die da eventuell auf Zander waren, sind auch Friedfische da, sonst wären auch keine Zander da!
Meine ich !


----------



## MFT PAPA andy0209 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

mit 17 jahren noch nie einen fisch gefangen  das iss grausam:c

hast du keinen kumpel oder bekannten der auch angelt.zum anfang ist es hilfreich vielleicht mit einem erfahrenden angler mal ums wasser zu schleichen.trau dich ruhig zu fragen wir haben alle mal angefangen. und angler sind kumpels die meißten sind stolz auf ihr können und geben gerne tips und hilfestellungen.
wünsche dir petri heil und auf keinen fall entmutigen lassen.#6
und nochwas solltest du dir merken. jeder tag ist ein angeltag aber nicht unbedingt ein beißtag.:m

gruß
andy


----------



## otto777 (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

hi also eienen fisch gefangen habe ich schon mal nur halt noch nicht an einem fließgewässer und auch bis jetzt immer noch nicht obwohl ich schon mehrmals war. Habe auch mal einen freund mitgenommen aber als der mit war haben wir beide nichts gefangen vielleicht bin ich es auch schuld ^^


----------



## Fishaholic (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Du fischt anscheinend an einem Fliessgewässer.
Such dir ne stelle mit Kehrwasser und angel mit Pose wie von Arno beschrieben. Trete nicht stark auf, evtl fisch vom entgegengesetzten Ufer falls es nur ein Flüsslein ist. Nimm ne Pose die unauffällig/ durchsichtig und leicht vorbebeleit ist. Anfüttern brauchst Du kaum, die Fische sind schon da. Wenn nach 20 Min nix gebissen hast, such Dir das nächste Kehrwasser oder ne Ausgespülte Kurve, nen Einlauf oder ...
Evtl ist jetzt auch Brot (die zähen Fladen vom Türken) der Top Köder.

Viel Erfolg!!

MFG Steffen


----------



## arno (17. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Ich bin ganze zwei jahre allein angeln gegangen!
Irgendwann hats dann angefangen mit den Fischefangen!
Das war echt hart, aber da ich gern in der Natur bin, hat mir das sehr geholfen, diese zwei Jahre durchzustehen!
Such Dir nen vereinskumpel, oder frag einfach hier im Board ob einer bei Dir um die Ecke wohnt!


----------



## punkarpfen (18. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Der Winter ist auch eine eher schwierige Zeit zum Anfangen. Wenn es warm wird (ab Mai), dann beißen die Fische viel besser und du wirst viele Fische fangen.


----------



## GregTec (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*



arno schrieb:


> ....
> Mit so einen Beutel kommst Du den ganzen Tag zur Zeit aus.
> Dann ne Dose Pinkis( kleine Rosa Maden) rein und dann mal mit Pose oder auch mit Futterkorb angeln.
> ....



Wenn ich mit Futterkorb angel muss ich dann noch zusätzlich noch etwas anfüttern oder reicht das ?

Danke GregTec


----------



## arno (19. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Ne, blos nicht mehr anfüttern!
Du willst ja den Fisch am Futter haben wo auch Dein Köder liegt.
Futterkorb reicht völlig aus!
Wenn Du einen Kompost zu Hause hast, dann such Dir noch nen paar Würmer, mach die dann auch mal am feinen Haken.
Drei mal durchstechen , vom Kopf aus, oder eben mit Ködernadel aufziehen.


----------



## butzzer (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Hallo,
also ich würde für den Anfang Grundangeln, was meines erachtens vor allem am Fluss wesentlich einfacher ist.

Dann suchst du dir eine Stelle, und kommst so früh wie möglich ans Wasser.
Als Montage nimmst du am besten einen Futterkorb mit Anti-tangle-Röhrchen (das ist ein ca 10 cm langes Röhrchen, das frei auf der Schnur läuft), Dahinter einen Wirbel und dort das Vorfach (nicht zu lang) eingehängt. Am Haken sollte nach Möglichkeit das selbe hängen wie im Korb. Am Anfang wirfst du den Korb ca. 2 x neubefüllt ein, bevor du ihn liegenlässt. Lege deine Rute in den Rutenhalter, öffne den Schnurfangbügel, und clippe die Schnur in einen Clip ein, den du aus einem Streichholz und einem Stück Isolierband baust und direkt vor dem Griff befestigst. Hänge eine Glocke oder eine Wäscheklammer in die lose herunterhängende schnur, damit sie sich strafft.
Beist nun ein Fisch, schnellt dein Bissanzeiger in die höhe, und die Schnur löst sich aus dem Clip. Der Fisch kann Schnur ziehen.

Als Köder benutze am besten Mais, Maden, Teig, Würmer, oder andere Köder in die du Vertrauen hast- mit den unbekannten Ködern wirst du wenig Erfolg haben, da man in der Regel die Fische an einen neuen Köder gewöhnen muss, bevor sie ihn bedenkenlos schlucken, aber das ist nur meine Meinung, und andere können andere Erfahrungen gemacht haben.

Auf jeden Fall solltest du etwas deines Hakenköders im Futter haben.


Hoffe dir geholfen zu haben
melde dich doch mal wenn du Erfolg hattest:vik: 

Grüße
Butzzer

#a


----------



## otto777 (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

ja werde ich machen hoffentlich auch mal jetzt in den nächsten wochen


----------



## fireline (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

hi @all

hab heut gefeedert,nix wars,dann kam ein kumpel mit mistwürmer, keine dendrobenas, 3 schöne rotaugen konnten dem gewusel nicht wiederstehen

mfg


----------



## grintz (20. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

So dann werd ich auch mal meinen Senf dazu geben, im Bezug auf's NICHTS fangen...

Nach dreiwöchiger Angelabstinenz gings endlich wieder mal auf an mein schönes Flüßchen, die Lahn ! Leider war das Wasser noch höher als erwartet und beim besten Willen nicht befischbar...
Also gings weiter an eines der stehenden Gewässer, einen mittelgroßen Weiher mit einem eigentlich von mir angenommenen guten Weißfischbestand ! 
Kann ja eigentlich nix mehr schief gehen dachte ich. Eigentlich dachte ich eben, und so kam es wie es kommen musste, ich fing an diesem Tag keinen einzigen Fisch trotz super Futter, Pinkies und ner Menge Motivation...
Gefischt wurde mit zwei Matchruten und dem dazu passenden ,,Geschirr,, #6 !

Wollte damit nur verdeutlichen, dass es selbst bei besten Bedingungen auch mal vorkommen kann das man als Schneider wieder nach Hause geht...
Aber ist es nicht genau das, was unser Hobby so spannend und immer wieder interessant macht ?

so long... |wavey:


----------



## butzzer (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

|good: 



grintz schrieb:


> ....
> Wollte damit nur verdeutlichen, dass es selbst bei besten Bedingungen auch mal vorkommen kann das man als Schneider wieder nach Hause geht...



|evil: |evil: Dem kann ich nur zustimmen...



grintz schrieb:


> Aber ist es nicht genau das, was unser Hobby so spannend und immer wieder interessant macht ?



Dem auch #6 #6 :vik:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*



arno schrieb:


> Dann ne Dose Pinkis( kleine Rosa Maden)


 
Wo kriegst Du denn noch gefärbte Pinkis her???????;+


----------



## arno (21. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Hallo Snoek!
Ne, nix gefärbt, aber die haben halt doch so einen kleinen Roten Schimmer.
Rote maden?!
Man nehme Rote Lebensmittelfarbe in Pulverform oder auch flüssig.
Dann etwas Fischmehl,(wenn nicht vorhanden, einen kleinen Köderfisch zerhacken und Farbe rein) alles zusammen zu einen klumpen verrühren und ab in die Madendose.
Nach ein paar tagen haben die Maden sich da durchgefressen und sind leicht Rot.


----------



## butzzer (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

@arno

wozu zu sagen wäre, dass- wenn ich mich nicht irre|kopfkrat - das Färben von Maden in DE verboten is... :g 
Frag mich nicht wieso...#d 

Naja auch egal, das bekommt eh keiner mit (tsts)


Grüße 
Butzzer


----------



## Kochtoppangler (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*



butzzer schrieb:


> wozu zu sagen wäre, dass- wenn ich mich nicht irre|kopfkrat - das Färben von Maden in DE verboten is... :g



Soweit ich weiß ist lediglich der verkauf von gefärbten maden verboten .


----------



## butzzer (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Ok dann wars der Verkauf...
kommt uns ja zu Gute nisch:q :q :q


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

In Holland ist es verboten damit zu angeln,in Deutschland soviel ich weiß nicht...


----------



## butzzer (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Hallo,
gibt es eigentlich einen vernünftigen Grund, um den Gebrauch, bzw. den Verkauf gefärbter Maden zu verbieten???


----------



## Tommi-Engel (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Als sie damals verboten wurden, hieß es die Farbe sei krebserregend


----------



## arno (22. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*



butzzer schrieb:


> @arno
> 
> wozu zu sagen wäre, dass- wenn ich mich nicht irre|kopfkrat - das Färben von Maden in DE verboten is... :g
> Frag mich nicht wieso...#d
> ...


Ich färbe die doch gar nicht!
Ich füttere die nur mit Fisch oder Fischmehl.
Und Lebensmittelfarbe ist nicht verboten!


----------



## Fishaholic (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

#6

Pünktlich zum Forellenangeln zeigen meine Maden auch immer so einen Heisshunger auf schwarzen Tee (einfach Beutel aufschneiden und zu den Maden streuen). Sie werden dann etwas braünlich/silbrig und geben sich unter Wasser dann als Bachflohkrebse aus. 
|rolleyes sind schon fiese Tierchen diese Maden
(Schlimmer sind nur noch die Mistmaden!!!)


----------



## butzzer (23. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Jo das kenn ich, nur mit Kaffee, die lassen sich kaum noch auf den Haken machen|supergri  (geht übrigens auch mit Mist-, bzw. Dendros und Tauwürmern)
 @ Fishsholic
sorry das ich Frage, aber was sind Mistmaden?#c 

@arno 
bloß aufpassen, das sie sich nit überfressen gell:q


----------



## arno (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Na meist hängen die schon vorher am Haken!:q


----------



## Fishaholic (24. Februar 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

:g Das kann ich hier jetzt nicht so genau erklären, ohne ne Verwarnung von arbeitsfaulen Wehrpflichtigen zu riskieren.:m


----------



## otto777 (13. März 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

juhuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu endlich was gefangen  *freu*


----------



## arno (13. März 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Klasse!
Ja was denn?


----------



## otto777 (13. März 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

eine schöne äsche aber musste sie ja leider wieder schwimmen lassen


----------



## arno (13. März 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Das nenn ich doch mal Glück!
Ich habe bisher auch erst ein mal ne Esche gehabt.
Die hat sich wohl in die Ems verirrt!
Auch die durfte wieder schwimmen!
Bei Euch solls die wohl öfters geben als hier!


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. März 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*



arno schrieb:


> Ich habe bisher auch erst ein mal ne Esche gehabt.


 
Wieso fängst Du Bäume?:q


----------



## otto777 (13. März 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

mhh... keine ahnung ob es die bei uns öfters gibt hauptsache sie war heute zur richtigen zeit an der richtigen stelle ^^


----------



## arno (13. März 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*



Tommi-Engel schrieb:


> Wieso fängst Du Bäume?:q


Oh, Tommy Du Schelm!
Aber nen Baum hatte ich auch schon mal im Wasser gehakt!
Hat mir auch gleich meine Karpfenrute gekostet!|gr:


----------



## Tommi-Engel (13. März 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*



arno schrieb:


> Aber nen Baum hatte ich auch schon mal im Wasser gehakt!


 
War das auch eine Esche? :q :q :q


----------



## arno (13. März 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Wo Du mich so danach fragst, könnte es sogar eine gewesen sein!

Muss ich jetzt rot werden?


----------



## fünfkantmuschel (22. März 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

@ Arno
aber natürliches Rot bittäää,
net so ein Rot wie oben beschrieben!#h


----------



## Zerberus (25. März 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Hi
Ich würde wenn es kälter ist im fliesswasser mit Feeder rute und einem kleinen Futterkorb angeln.
Wichtig ist das das Futter in der kälteren Jahreszeit eher würzig ist (zb. Lebkuchen oder Spekulatius).
Im Sommer halt süss und der Futterkorb grösser. Mit der Pose ist es etwas schwieriger (wenn man keine Kolke bzw Kehrtwasser hat) zu fischen hierbei ist es wichtig Futter je nach Fliesgeschwiendigkeit weiter oberhalb der Pose zu füttern.
Im Winter ruhig ein paar aprtikel im futter zb. Maden Mais oder kleingeschnittenen Wurm.


Naja hoffe konnte dir etwas helfen.

Zerbi

---------------------------------------
Wer Rechtschreibfehler findet darf sie behalten


----------



## Gonzo-Villmar (3. April 2007)

*AW: was mache ich falsch??*

Gute Tips mit den Maden,.... ;-)


----------

